# Chat Betreiber



## thepolice (25 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht sollte man mal sehen, welche solcher "Firmen" es alle in Flensburg und Umgebung gibt und Erfahrungsberichte sammeln:

- [edit]
- [edit]
- [edit]
- [edit]

und noch einige kleinere Firmen, die sich selbständig gemacht haben. (Weiß jemand Namen und Sitz?)

Erweitert einfach die liste mit Firmen und Erfahrungen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2007)

*AW: Chat Betreiber*

Du wirst hier genausowenig Informationen kriegen wie anderswo, solange Du selbst nicht klarmachst, woher Du kommst und was Du willst. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber mir ist suspekt, was Dich motiviert. Ich bitte um eine klärende PN.
Vielen Dank,
aka
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=68671&postcount=10


			
				thepolice schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn alle an einen Strang ziehen...





> Wir haben hier eine enorme Zugkraft. Aber wir müssen schon wissen, in welche Richtung wir ziehen sollen.


In diesem Sinne: melde Dich bitte!
Prangerlisten wird es hier nicht geben.


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Chat Betreiber*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Prangerlisten wird es hier nicht geben.



so ist es


----------

